# FreeBSD mirror



## pharaoh (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi my fellow FreeBSD lovers, 

At my school we have an OpenSource movement and we mirror some Linux distros and I want to add FreeBSD too in our mirror (we here in Portugal have few FreeBSD mirrors), I would like to know what it takes to be an official FreeBSD mirror.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

Not really a question for this forum, because it's user-oriented. You should probably look here: http://www.freebsd.org/administration.html (Internal Administration deals with repositories and mirrors).


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 7, 2011)

There's an article on how to setup your own mirror:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/hubs/index.html


----------

